# Are you planning to visit MACHU PICCHU?



## TheParser (Jan 28, 2018)

If you are, you may wish to read an article in the "Pursuits" section of the print edition of _Bloomberg Businessweek _for January 29, 2018, by Nikki Ekstein, pages 67 - 71.  (Unlike me, you are Internet-savvy people who can easily find it online.)

*****

I have chosen a few nuggets to share with you.

1. 600-year-old Machu Picchu was not hidden, says one guide. Otherwise, why would there be seven gates to get in?

2. It was hardly the last remaining Inca citadel: There are two others you can see with the naked eye from Machu Picchu when the weather is clear.

3. International visitors can fly only through Lima, making it the third-most visited city in Latin-America.

4. Beyond Machu Picchu, travelers typically spend two days in the capital Lima and another two in Cusco.

5. Few tourists really get to know the Sacred Valley, the archaeologically dense 60-mile-long area along a river flanked by Cusco and Machu Picchu.

6. The government is promoting other sites beyond Machu Picchu.

a. Choquequirao is a lost city fewer than 40 miles from Machu Picchu. It receives only perhaps two dozen tourists a day, for it's accessible only via a five-day hike across a river and a wide canyon. The government plans to build a cable car for easier access.

7. If you visit Machu Picchu, you will now need to buy tickets and be accompanied by a licensed guide.


----------



## Vastator (Jan 28, 2018)

It’s on my bucket list.


----------



## marcell (Feb 15, 2018)

Too expensive... even though I'm not far from there.


----------

